# Time to ....



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

get all the gear, that's not already being shot every other day, dusted off and into the fresh air. Im starting to pull out my gear, climbing stand, tree harness, backpacks, and gear and get them into fresh air. half of us store our gear in the garage or some smelly old storage unit.. yet try to go in 'scent free' lol. I like to get an early start airing out the items that i'm going to take into the woods. Keep anything with nylon or poly out of the direct sun of course, that sun will eat that stuff up, but I find getting this items outside and airing out is the best way to make sure I'm not bringing in extra scent with me.

Next will be washing hunting clothes for similar reasons. If items weren't put away dry last year then they could be moldy from that last hot walk out of the woods. Wash in scent free soap, dry, and then hang outdoors between rain events obviously.

Make sure your mechanical equipment is in good working order. Do you need your broadhead arrows re-fletched, or do you need new serving for the nock or a new D loop. it's better to get all that done now if it's not already done as the archery stores are going to start getting busier. I had a new set of strings put on and I've been wearing them in. So I'll still have to paper tune before putting on a broadhead and re sighting.

Also a great time to go through your garments and layers to make sure you've got what you need and you'll have time to get the 'new smell' off of anything you buy whether that is thermals or new socks or whatever. I upgraded my hunting socks to FitsSocks after having used them wade fishing last spring. They have a new liner sock they are calling Film so I'll be using that along with their thickest pair this season for my trip up north and then maybe a few cold days in Nov or December in East Texas. I feel like they have more loft and cushion than my last pair of socks. I still like my merino wool thermals as well and they get double duty with hunting and fishing as will these socks for winter wading.


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

*bh*

Hey T, didn't know you were a bowhunter. I also. Where you hunt? I have a place in Jim Wells County, about 25 miles n of Alice. Yeah, I need to re-fletch arrows, check my bow and get in specs, and shoot a bunch. Didn't really hardly hunt last season, didn't have a target deer. Maybe you could come do a weekend down here this season if you'd like. D


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey Darril.. that sounds killer. I'd love that. Yeah I used to bow hunt a lot in HS and College and then picked it back up about 4 years ago to get more physical activity and take a break from fishing. I have to hunt up north to get away from Austins Allergy seasons which kill me. Thats actually why I stopped long ago. 

Yep, that sounds about right.. time to make sure everything is in order. I got a new set of arrows earlier in the year. I need to start selecting arrows that have the best broadhead alignment. 

I'm still working up to my hunting draw weight.. I try to shoot every other day so I can keep that strength up. I know I hurt my shoulder last year moving up in poundage too fast. And i'll probably start paper tuning, it shouldn't be too bad as it was tuned last year but I did get a new set of strings so probably just some nock adjustment. Not sure if I'll have time to bare shaft tune unless I have to to get proper broad head flight. 

I'm working out some last minute stand issues but that's minor. Main thing is I have to get all my lures packed for the shipper before I leave. LOL


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

It's just too dang hot to start shooting yet. I'll regret it in a few weeks, but just hard to get motivated in this heat. I have started going thru my gear, just doing it in the A/C. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

*weekend*



troutsupport said:


> Hey Darril.. that sounds killer. I'd love that. Yeah I used to bow hunt a lot in HS and College and then picked it back up about 4 years ago to get more physical activity and take a break from fishing. I have to hunt up north to get away from Austins Allergy seasons which kill me. Thats actually why I stopped long ago.
> 
> Yep, that sounds about right.. time to make sure everything is in order. I got a new set of arrows earlier in the year. I need to start selecting arrows that have the best broadhead alignment.
> 
> ...


Ok, T. Consider yourself invited to come do a hunt this season. Definitely got pigs and does available, have to see what the buck situation looks like come season. Worked on some arrows, gave the bow a checkup. Now I need to knock cobwebs off and fling some errors. We'll wait till it cools off and pick a good time for you. D


----------

